# Rx Problems...how many refills?



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

I am curious..you folks that have an Rx for anxiety or depression medicines that you have been taking for a while, and know you will be taking for a long time...just how many days supply does your doctor write out per script? How many refills do you get? My money hungry Primary Care physician writes me a 30 day supply of Buspar with 2 refills....thats right only two refills..so she is guaranteed that I have to come back in 90 days to get a new prescription...and she gets another 80 bucks for an office visit. All this for a drug I have been taking for 10 years now...and will likely keep taking forever...or until something better comes along. I don't get it...or maybe I do! (I think I need a new doctor...)


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

I can't speak from personal experience to answer your question, but I have a different perspective on it. I think it's great that your doc writes a short term prescription. Too many general doctors are writing prescriptions for medications they have no business doling out--like anxiety and depression drugs. They have no clue what symptoms to look for and how to fine tune the dosage. Of course, you HAVE been taking it for years, so it seems silly that she couldn't have you call the nurse for a refill and the nurse can ask if you are doing alright and don't have any symptoms that developed!But for new drug users it seems responsible and ethical to me. It seems better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

Yeah, I can see that for some meds...but not in this case. Its a maintenance medication. I called the doc's office the other day for a refill and they called one in for me. When I picked it up it was a lousy 10 day supply...big deal. Plus a note on it to make an appointment for an office call. It is true, however, that my PCP doesnt know squat about anxiety..but I do.


----------



## JuliaNYC (Apr 20, 2000)

I take a low dose of Desipramine. My doctor prescribes it 90-day supply at a time and 2 refills.


----------



## JennyBean (Mar 23, 2002)

My doctor prescribes my paxil #30 with 2 refills, but she said that's all that can be approved at a time at the pharmacy. She told me to look into doing the mail order to see if she can write an Rx for more than that so I don't have to keep coming back for refills. Also, the pharmacy is told by the doctor's nurses/medical assistants to tell you that you need to make an appt. to see the doctor in order to get any more refills. At my work, the MAs have a general rule that they use for OKing more refills, and if the patient hasn't been in the office for awhile, they will OK maybe a month's supply and tell the pharmacy to have the patient call for an appt. in order to continue on the meds. Maybe your PCP has her nurses do that as general practice, but may make exceptions for patients who see her regularly. It's mainly for people who are either on a drug that needs constant monitoring or someone who always no-shows their office visits or cancels them, but for someone who's on long term use of a drug and visits the doctor regularly, they should help you out more. A good doctor should be helping you with the least money coming out of your pocket. But if she really is being greedy, then yeah, I agree that you should get another doctor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

Well...problem solved. I shopped for a new primary care physician and came up a winner. I found a great one very close to my house. I had my first visit with her yesterday and she was great. Took lots of time talking and checking, has a much less hurried atmosphere and seemed to be much more atuned to the idea that we (she and I ) were a team. She said she understood the situation with the Buspar and wrote me out a new script with six refills...thats more like it!! I will be much more likely to go there when I need care..her hours are more flexible and its much more convenient.


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

My doctor give me a months supply of paxil for a year.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

My GI doc gave me an initial RX for elavil for 2 refills for IBS pain, now that I have sort of found a maintanence dose (20mg/day) he called in a years refill. In my experience primary docs and even some GI's are not even aware of the benefits of antidepressants for IBS patients let alone the correct dosage/refills/prescribing info.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I have never had to go back to the doctor for an office visit for a refill. I call the office, they phone the pharmacy, or the pharmacy calls the doctor for me and gets it over the phone.Usually I get 30 days with 5 refills on most things. Sometimes 90 days with 5 refills.I know that doctors do want to check in occasionally, but all my stuff is stable and they are happy with seeing me once or twice a year.K.


----------

